# Apple Pay



## Adguyy (Jun 11, 2008)

I just added my CIBC debit card to my iPhone and used it to buy my Tims coffee! It works!!' ??? I'm so happy it's finally in Canada!


----------



## Dr_AL (Apr 29, 2007)

I've been using an American Express since launch. Has worked well and American Express has less limits. Paid $1100 car repairs via Apple Pay. 

Happy be to able to use debit though with RBC so I can spend money and not use credit that I pay off later. 


Sent from my iPhone using Crapatalk


----------



## Adguyy (Jun 11, 2008)

I don't have Amex. So I've been waiting! This morning I used my Apple Watch to pay for my coffee! So much fun lol


----------



## 18m2 (Nov 24, 2013)

I have used AMEX as well. Works great.


----------



## nick24 (Jul 11, 2006)

Me too. RBC card at the LCBO this weekend.
Of course, I had to upgrade my iPhone 4 (!) to the SE to get this feature. But it's worth it!


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Long ago I turfed the wallet app off my phone and my iPad thinking I would never use it. How do I get the app back to try Apple Pay?


----------



## hexdiy (Dec 18, 2011)

https://support.apple.com/en-us/HT204506

Does that make any sense, SINC?
Not for me for a while yet, just a poor lonesome tecchie...

On an Apple Payless continent as well...

Good luck!


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Thanks hexdiy, that will do the trick. Am on the road in the motor home for a week so hope to get this done soon.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

hexidy, thanks, that's a useful link for everyone.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

Time for TD and Tangerine (i.e; ScotiaBank) to get on board.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Apparently they are scheduled to do just that in the next several months.



monokitty said:


> Time for TD and Tangerine (i.e; ScotiaBank) to get on board.


----------



## 18m2 (Nov 24, 2013)

I'm still waiting for BMO and PC. If they don't get with the program I'm going to apply for a card from one that supports Apple Pay.

How's that for being an Apple fanboy?


----------



## nick24 (Jul 11, 2006)

Tweeted ING (I refuse to call them Tangerine - I'm stuck in my ways) the very same thing just last week. You can't self-cite yourself as a pioneer of banking yet be lagging re Apple Pay. Their response of 'coming soon' is meaningless as they wouldn't define 'soon'.

I have used Apple Pay with my RBC card - but forgot that the pay feature is linked to the tap limit that comes with the card. Therefore, trying to pay for a $123 purchase was not possible given that my card has a $100 tap limit. Shame about this, particularly as a thumbprint is far more secure (I guess?!) than a 4 digit PIN.


----------



## Dr_AL (Apr 29, 2007)

nick24 said:


> Tweeted ING (I refuse to call them Tangerine - I'm stuck in my ways) the very same thing just last week. You can't self-cite yourself as a pioneer of banking yet be lagging re Apple Pay. Their response of 'coming soon' is meaningless as they wouldn't define 'soon'.
> 
> 
> 
> I have used Apple Pay with my RBC card - but forgot that the pay feature is linked to the tap limit that comes with the card. Therefore, trying to pay for a $123 purchase was not possible given that my card has a $100 tap limit. Shame about this, particularly as a thumbprint is far more secure (I guess?!) than a 4 digit PIN.




The nice part of the American Express card is the lack of a limit. Paid for a $1100 car repair with my watch. Not sure why the banks want to limit it. But they do. 


Sent from my iPhone using Crapatalk


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

nick24 said:


> Tweeted ING (I refuse to call them Tangerine - I'm stuck in my ways) the very same thing just last week. You can't self-cite yourself as a pioneer of banking yet be lagging re Apple Pay. Their response of 'coming soon' is meaningless as they wouldn't define 'soon'.
> 
> I have used Apple Pay with my RBC card - but forgot that the pay feature is linked to the tap limit that comes with the card. Therefore, trying to pay for a $123 purchase was not possible given that my card has a $100 tap limit. Shame about this, particularly as a thumbprint is far more secure (I guess?!) than a 4 digit PIN.


Tangerine will most likely get it when ScotiaBank does, considering SB owns them.


----------



## nick24 (Jul 11, 2006)

Correct all round - it's just a shame as they were one of the leaders in 'take a picture of your cheque to deposit it' (although my understanding is that this was possible in the States a few years before) that they are behind in ApplePay - especially as their slogan is Forward Banking.

As for Amex - as soon as Costco changed affiliation to MasterCard I had no reason to own one. As an aside, this must have put a serious dent in Amex's pocket in Canada!


----------



## Sprague (Nov 25, 2015)

BMO and Scotia started today! Finally!


----------



## Oakbridge (Mar 8, 2005)

monokitty said:


> Tangerine will most likely get it when ScotiaBank does, considering SB owns them.


Nope although the press release that I saw mentioned that they would be getting them in the future. 

I still use President's Choice as my personal bank and there isn't any news on them supporting Apple Pay (and I've tried to connect a card... doesn't work).


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

I've only added my primary VISA with TD to Apple Pay, but if you add multiple cards, I'm assuming you need to go into the Wallet app and select which card you want to use?


----------



## WCraig (Jul 28, 2004)

monokitty said:


> I've only added my primary VISA with TD to Apple Pay, but if you add multiple cards, I'm assuming you need to go into the Wallet app and select which card you want to use?


You don't have to open Wallet. Just bring your iPhone near the terminal--but *don't* have your thumb on the fingerprint reader. You'll then be presented with a list of ApplePay cards and able to select the one you want to use. _Then_ authorize with your fingerprint. More details:

How to Use Apple Pay: What You Need to Know

If you have multiple cards, you can (should!) set which one is the default:

How to change your default credit or debit card for Apple Pay | iMore

Craig


----------



## MBD (Sep 1, 2003)

Yay! Set up my BMO MasterCard!


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

so I was going to give it a shot with my TD visa, not sure if TD debit works yet. Anyways I tap to add my visa and it asks for the password to my iCloud account. Problem is I use to iCloud accounts, one syncs work stuff and the other is my home stuff that I use for iTunes match. I want to use my home one not my work one that is the main account syncing all my address books, calendars, safari, etc. Anyway I can add this under a different iCloud account? Been looking through the settings and see nothing.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Used it today at McDonalds for an ice cream cone . I get way too excited for these things. It was fun. Like the first time I bought a song from iTunes.


----------



## heavyall (Nov 2, 2012)

So far I'm unimpressed with RBCs implementation. It automatically decided that the account that I do not use for purchases is the only one available for Apple pay. I'll have to go in to my branch to see how to change that, but as it stands right now, my primary account doesn't even exist in Apple Pay or RBC wallet. I even tried deleting it and re-entering the account a few times, and it still always reverts to the other one.


----------



## Dr_AL (Apr 29, 2007)

heavyall said:


> So far I'm unimpressed with RBCs implementation. It automatically decided that the account that I do not use for purchases is the only one available for Apple pay. I'll have to go in to my branch to see how to change that, but as it stands right now, my primary account doesn't even exist in Apple Pay or RBC wallet. I even tried deleting it and re-entering the account a few times, and it still always reverts to the other one.




What type of account(s) do you have? I believe I had the choice between my two accounts when I set it up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Crapatalk


----------



## Garry (Jan 27, 2002)

I added my TD debit and credit card to Apple Pay yesterday. I set my default card to debit and it's been working flawlessly ever since.
My Debit has two accounts attached to it. I had to go to the bank to have them swap the default tap account to the one I use daily, and now it works seamlessly.


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

I have an iCloud account that is used by a few computers at work. I can't seem to be able to sign in under a different iCloud account to use Apple Pay. If I use the work iCloud account, does it somehow link my payment with everything associated with that iCloud account?


----------



## heavyall (Nov 2, 2012)

Dr_AL said:


> What type of account(s) do you have? I believe I had the choice between my two accounts when I set it up.


I have a joint chequing account and my personal savings account on the same card. My wife and I only use the joint account for bills, never purchases.

I am not given any options at all. Just the number on the card itself, which automatically loads the joint account.


----------



## Commodus (May 10, 2005)

Got both my credit and debit cards set up earlier this week. I'll say this: if you think Apple Pay is eerily convenient with your phone, try it with your Apple Watch. It's surreal to leave both your phone _and_ your wallet in your pocket when you're shopping.

The one 'disappointment:' I keep expecting clerks to be skeptical that I'm actually paying for something with my wrist. Unfortunately, they're well aware of it so far... no heated arguments or showboating here, folks.


----------



## Garry (Jan 27, 2002)

heavyall said:


> I have a joint chequing account and my personal savings account on the same card. My wife and I only use the joint account for bills, never purchases.
> 
> I am not given any options at all. Just the number on the card itself, which automatically loads the joint account.


You can go to the bank and have them change the default tap account on your card. I have my savings set up.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

I wonder if it's easier to call for those who don't want to have to go to their bank.

Perhaps in the future the choice will be implemented during setup.



Garry said:


> You can go to the bank and have them change the default tap account on your card. I have my savings set up.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

I use CIBC and have two credit cards with them, a VISA and a Mastercard. I also have a CIBC Debit Card tied to our joint chequing account. Not only was I given a choice as to which card I want to use, I retain the ability to select which card I wish to use right within the app every time I make a purchase.


----------



## heavyall (Nov 2, 2012)

SINC said:


> I use CIBC and have two credit cards with them, a VISA and a Mastercard. I also have a CIBC Debit Card tied to our joint chequing account. Not only was I given a choice as to which card I want to use, I retain the ability to select which card I wish to use right within the app every time I make a purchase.


Multiple cards are not the issue -- my Visa loads separately just fine. It's having two accounts on one bank card that it can't seem to do.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

heavyall said:


> Multiple cards are not the issue -- my Visa loads separately just fine. It's having two accounts on one bank card that it can't seem to do.


Ah, I see, Well my business account is tied to our joint account on another card. I shall try adding the other account and see what happens when I get back home.


----------



## Oakbridge (Mar 8, 2005)

SINC said:


> Ah, I see, Well my business account is tied to our joint account on another card. I shall try adding the other account and see what happens when I get back home.


As far as I am aware, CIBC does not support Apple Pay for their business accounts. I'd be curious to see if you are able to get your account set up.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Oakbridge said:


> As far as I am aware, CIBC does not support Apple Pay for their business accounts. I'd be curious to see if you are able to get your account set up.


You are right, the card is not supported and can't be set up. Good call.


----------



## Oakbridge (Mar 8, 2005)

Oakbridge said:


> As far as I am aware, CIBC does not support Apple Pay for their business accounts. I'd be curious to see if you are able to get your account set up.





SINC said:


> You are right, the card is not supported and can't be set up. Good call.


I wish it hadn't been a good call and that CIBC had finally gotten smart about it. There are plenty of purchases that I'd use my business account for so I had hoped that they would have changed things. 

I run into problems on a regular basis when I attempt to use my business banking card as a debit card. Very few terminals will accept it. I've checked with CIBC and there is nothing wrong with the card. 

I may have to open up a personal account just to use for Apple Pay.


----------

